# مشاهير العمارة



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 أبريل 2006)

:81: 
:81: 
:31: 

*يا جماعه احنا عارفين ان لكل مجال مشاهير 
فانا ممكن اعرض عليكم اقتراح

هو اننا نحاول كل فتره نتناول احد هؤلاء المشاهير و نعرض اعمالهم وسيرتهم و بكده نعرف اللى مش يعرف عن هؤلاء المشاهير 
على الاقل علشان نشوف قد ايه فى ناس ليها مكانتها واسمها فى المجال بتاعنا

فانا مستنيه ردودكم على هذا الاقتراح سواء بالقبول او الرفض و ياريت مع التعليق 
و شكرا لاهتمامكم*​

:14:


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 أبريل 2006)

*تابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*

* وسوف ابدأ بالمعماي *
*
فرانك لويد رايت ​**
في عام 1922م حين ضربت مدينة طوكيو هزة ارضية كانت واحدة من اعنف الهزات التي طالتها حتى ذالك الحين في القرن العشرين كان فندق امبريال واحد من المباني القليلة التي لم تمسها الهزة الارضية في طوكيو باي سوء ولا شك انه كان ثمةعلى الاقل شخصا واحد 
لم يزعجه ذلك وكان الشخص هو امريكيا يعيش في الولايات المتحدة اما موقفه فكان عائد الى انه كان المهندس الذي صمم هذا الفندق المذكور واشرف على تنفيذه كما انه استعمل من اجله مواد خاصة تحت الاساسات والقواعد عجينية التركيب كمخدات سفلية تحت الاساسات لامتصاص الهزات الارضية التي تتعرض لها جزر اليبان على الدوام وكذالك مواد اخرى جديدة تحمي البنا وتمتص الهزات الارضية وحينما سئل المهندس المصمم فرانك لويد رايت ان مدينة طوكيو تعرضة لهزه ارضية دمرت الابنية ما عدا بناء واحد اجابهم هو ذلك الفندق صحيح انه لم يكن بحاجة الى تلك الماثرحتى يثبت مكانته العالميه لكنه بحاجه اليها حتى يدعم موقفه في الصراع بين القديم والجديد في مضمار الهندسة المعمارية فقط كان المهندس رايت سيد المدافعين عن الجديد في بداية القرن العشرين حين كان خصومه الكلاسيكيون اقويا ما انفكو يشنون عليه بين الحين والاخر هجمات ضارية كان لا ينقصها في بعض الاحيان ان تورده مواد الياس على الرغم من ان سمعته في العالم خارج حدود وطنه كانت كبيرة وكان في ذلك الحين قد بات مؤشرا واضحا في عالم العمران في طول العام وعرضه في اوروبا على وجه الخصوص وبات المهندس فرانك لويد رايت منذ ذلك الحين في وطنه الامريكي اكبر مجددا عالمي في مضمار االهندسة المعمارية . ولد رايت عام 1869م في ريتشلان سنتر في ولاية وسكون سين الامركية وقد امضى معظم طفولته في مزرعة والدته المحرض الرئيس الى جانب موهبته الخلاقه في تكوينه المعماري وفي عام 1884م التحق بجامعة وسكون سين حيث كان يريد التخصص في الهندسة المعمارية لكن هذا التخصص لم يكن موجود في جامعة وسكون سين ولم تكن اوضاعه الماديه تمكنه من الانتساب الى جامعة اخرى فامضى سنوات من حياته يدرس الهندسة التقنية ثم سئم ذالك وتركها فتوجه الى شيكاغو ليبحث عن عمل وهناك كان من حسن حظه ان عثر على عمل لدى واحد من اكبر شركات البناء مقابل راتب لا يزيد عن ثمانية دولارات اسبوعيا وخلال السبع سنوات الاولى التى امضاها في تلك الشركة تمكن من ان يظهر مواهبه الاستثنائيه في مجال الهندسة والتجديد مما جعله اثر ذلك ينفرد بمكتب خاص يعمل به وسرعان ما بدا يشتهر بتمرده على اسلوب العمارة الكلاسكية وميله الى التجدد المعتمد على الخطوط الافقية والفتحات الكبيرة وعلى تصميم مباني ترتبط بالحيز الخارجي المحيط به وكان من اول انجازاته المهمة في ذالك الحين تصميم المنزل الريفي في مجموعة مساكن فرديك روبي في شيكغو عام 1909م وبدات الحرب ضده وجابهها بقوة خاصة وبعدما اصبحت المشاريع تنهال عليه وكذلك صمم مباني ادارية في بوفالو تتميز ببساطتها وبكونه اول مبنى يستخدم الابواب والاثاث المعدني والتكييف المركزي . 
في الوقت الذي كانت فيه هذه السمات تثير غضب المهندسين الكلاسيكيين في الولايات المتحدة كانت سمعة رايت تكبر وتكبر في الخارج وكان تاثيره على العمران الاوروبي بدا يتضح ثم كانت نجاة فندق امبريال من زلزال طوكيو نقطة الذروة في شهرته مهما يكون فان ماسي سنوات العشرينات في الولايات المتحدة عادة وخففت من حدة اندفاعه خاصة وان ذلك تواكب مع ثاني حريق اصاب مزرعته الشهيرة التي بناها في سيرنغ غرين في ولاية وسكون سين فانفق كل ما لديه من مال لاعادة بنائها وهو على اية حال سرعان ما حولها الى ورشة عمل وضم اليها خمسين متدربا صاروا يشتغلون لديه فيها ولدى الاخرين انطلاقا منها ويدرسون على يده وهكذا تمكن من خلق تيار معماري اساسي في طول الولايات المتحدة وعرضها . 
منذ ذلك التاريخ اصبح فرانك لويد احد اكبر المعماريين في العالم ولاهم من هذا اصبح يعتبر الب الشرعي للعمارة الحديثة في الولايات المتحدة وصاحب نظرية العمارة العضوية وهي التي تنبت كالشجرة متعانقة مع الطبيعة لتشكل معها لوحة فنية ساحرة وذلك يتجلى في المنزل مسقط المياه. لقد راحت مبانيه تنتشر في اكثر من ثلاثين ولاية ومنذ ذلك الحين اصبحت العمارة والطبيعة في اسلوب رايت يتعانقان لتشكلان بعناصرهما وبمفرداتهما وظلالهما الواحدة الجمالية المتكاملة لدى عمارة رايت وبدا طراز العمارة الحديث بروادها الجدد. 
واصبحت العمارة بعدها تاخذ منحا جديدا معتمدة على المواد الجديدة من حديد وخرسانة مسلحة وماد اخرى جديدة تجمع بعناصرها ومفرداتها لتعطي وحدة فراغية متكاملة ونسيج معماري متميز في فن العمارة الحديث يطفو على السطح ولا يزال تصميمه الكبير لمنزل (مسقط الماء) في ميرران بولاية بنسلفانيا والمقام (م1936) يعتبر اهم وابرز مبنى في العالم اقيم فوق مسقط مائي استطاع رايت ان يوظف عناصر الطبيعة كمصبات شلال ماء وينسج مع عناصره المعمارية لوحة فنية تمتع الناظر بحيث نرى سقوط الماء وانسيابه بين جدران المنزل وفتحاته وكان المنزل مسقط الماء بنفس اللحظة وهنا تتجلى عبقرية المهندس رايت لقد استجاب لكثير من اذواق الفنانين والمشاهير في مدينة هوليود السينمائية حيث صمم لهم منازل تتلاءم مع اذواقهم الفنية كما هو الحال في منزل سودين هاوس في لوس انجلوس عام /1926م/ وكذلك منزل صمويل نوفاردو /1928م/ في لوس انجلوس وخلال سنواته الاخيرة واصل رايت عمله التجديدي وفي نفس الوقت راح يعيد مبنيين لترتيب التلامذة حيث اقام اولهما في ولاية وسكون سين والثاني في ولاية اريزونا الامريكية وخلال ذلك كله كان لديه من الوقت ما يكفي لوضع العديد من المؤلفات والكتب في فن العمارة اهمها على الاطلاق سيرته الذاتية وكتاب مدينة المستقبل . 
حين رحل رايت /1959م/ كان على وشك انهاء تصميم متحف كوكيهام في مدينة نيويورك المتميزة كما هو الحال في العديد من المشاريع الاخرى فقد رحل المهندس رايت في التسعين من عمره غير انه كان يتمتع بحيوية استثنائية*​


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 أبريل 2006)

*لوكوربوزيية: (رائد العمارة الوظيفية)

مبادئة الفلسفية:-
1-أسلوب التباين مع الطبيعة:
وذلك بإتجاهه إلى الأشكال الهندسية من صنع الإنسان، وإستخدام أسلوب التصاميم المعمارية التكعيبية لدرجة وقوفه ضد الإتجاه إلى الإهتمام بالطبيعة.

2-أسلوب المباني النفعية:
فلقد إستوحى فكرة أن البيت آلة للعيش فيها، وكان يقول أن الآلة تعتبر ناجحة إذا أدت وظيفتها بإتقان وكذلك فإن المبنى يعتبر ناجحا إذا أدى وظيفته بإتقان وعلى أكمل وجه.

3-أسلوب العمارة الإشتراكية:
وإعتناقه لفكرة الدوبلكس المستوحاة من العمارة الإسلامية في العصور الوسطى (على حد قول لوكوربوزييه).

أفكاره التطبيقية:-

1-الأعمدة الرافعة لمستوى البناء فوق مستوى الأرض:
وإستغلال المكان تحت المبنى (كحديقة، أو للفصل بين حركة السيارات والمشاة، أو كجراجات)، ونشأت لديه فكرة ثورية ألا وهي الإتجاه للمدن الرأسية بدلاً من المدن الأفقية، وإستخدام الأعمدة الرافعة للبناء في تصميم منازل الدومينو.

2-إستخدام الحدائق فوق أسطح المباني، (Roof Garden):
والتي بها إستردّ الفضاء المشغول بالمباني القائمة على الأرض من جديد في الأعلى، وتوفير الراحة للسكان، بالإضافة للخصوصية، وأنها العلاج الأمثل للخرسانة من التمدد والإنكماش.

3-إستعمال الشبابيك الأفقية الطويلة الممتدة من عمود لآخر:
وبالتالي دخول الضوء الكافي لجميع أجزاء المبنى.

4-التخطيط للمسقط الأفقي الحر المفتوح:
أي بعمل هيكل خرساني على أعمدة متباعدة تسمح بإنشاء قواطيع بدون تكرار المسقط نفسه.

5-الوجهة الحرة الطليقة:
وبالتالي تصميم الواجهات بحرية ودون التقيد بما ورائها.

أهم أعماله:-


1-تصميم منازل الدومينو: (عرض للتصميم الفتوح-البعد عن إستخدام الحوائط الحاملة).
2-مشروع بناء ستراون: (إيجاد عدة مستويات وإرتفاعات مشتركة مع بعضها في المساحة الداخلية للمسكن00 العمارة الإشتراكية00)وصمم بهذا البناء منزليي شتودجارت وويزنهوف.
3-فيلا سافوي في بواسي: تعتبر أحد النصب التاريخية الهامة في تاريخ العمارة الحديثة، (شكل هندسي منتظم-حديقة فوق السطح-أعمدة رافعة للمبنى-مسقط أفقي حر-سيطرة الألوان على المبنى من الداخل والخارج-الفصل بين المبنى والطبيعة).
4-مبنى عمارة مارسيليا: أهم أعماله الضامة لجميع آراءه وإتجاهاته للعمارة السكنية، (المدينة الرأسية-حدائق وميادين علوية- السيطرة اللونية-تعدد أنظمة الوحدات السكنية للمبنى-العمارة الإشتراكية).
5-كنيسة رونشان نوتردام في جبال الفوج: تعد قطعة نحتية يفخر بها أهل المنطقة، (تقع أعلى تل في المنطقة-شبابيكها الغير منتظمة تبعث ضوء خافت يثير الرهبة والجمال).[/SIZE]*​


----------



## المعماري اليمني (4 أبريل 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2484&d=1138649024


----------



## المعماري اليمني (4 أبريل 2006)




----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (12 أبريل 2006)

هل الفكرة هذه غير محبذه لديكم ايها الزملاء 

كنت اتمني ان تعجبكم فكرة وضع مشاهير العمارة في مكان واحد ليتمكن الجميع من الاستفادة بهم

وعلي كلا شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## troy_119 (12 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخى على المعلومات و لكن كانت ستكون افضل كثيرا لو وضعت نمازج لاعمال هؤلاء المعماريين المشاهير و التى من خلالها نستطيع ان نستخرج منها اهم ما يميز الطابع المعمارى لديهم ..


----------



## mohamed aseer (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
ده تانى موضوع اقراه ليك يا اخ جودى
و الصراحه انا معجب جدا بمواضيعك الاكثر من رااااااااائعه و مفيده 
و انا مضايق فعلا ان مافيش ردود عليك كتير
بس انا ليا شويه اقتراحات
الاول : انا ملاحظ رغم قوه مواضيعك الا انها دائما مفتقده لاهم عنصر ( الاسكتشات) ، بمعنى ، صور توضح الموضوع اكثر و تدفع الملل من قرأه مقال طويل حتى و ان كان مفيد جدا
احنا معمارين اخى الفاضل ، يعنى لعتنا الاساسيه الرسم ، صعب اوى اقرا موضوع طويل من غير ما اشوف تطبيق الكلام ده فى رسومات
الملحوظه الثانيه : ليه ماتحطش مع كل موضوع ليك المرجع اللى انت جبت منه الموضوع ده
سواء موقع او حتى كتاب و بيانات عن الكتاب
كده تبقى انت قدمت موضوع اكثر من رائع
و ساعتها فعلا موضوعك يستحق التثبيت كمان
انا بودى اساعد و اشارك
بس للاسف وقتى ضيق جدا عشان انا فى مشروع التخرج
بس ممكن نعمل جروب سوا بحيث انك تجيب موضوع عن المعمارى و انا اجيب معلومات من النت عن اعماله
و فعلا لو قدرت او قدرنا نحقق ده سواء انت لوحدك او انا معاك ، يبقى من حقك انك تطلب تثبيت الموضوع كمان
اشكرك و اسف لتعليقى الطويل النابع من اعجابى بايجابيتك


----------



## mohamed aseer (13 أبريل 2006)

اسف على ردى عليكى بصيغه (الاخ) 
انا كنت فاكرك تقصدين تسميه نفسك على اسم المعمارى (جاودى)
فلم اعرف ان كنت مهندس ام مهندسه
اعتذر مره اخرى 
و اشكرك يا اخت جودى على موضوعك الرائع و اتمنى الاستمرار


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (14 أبريل 2006)

زميلي الفاضل :
mohamed aseer 

أولا انا مهندسة مش مهندس أو بالمعني الاصح في تكوين مهندسة لانني مازلت ادرس بالفرقة النهائية بكلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة المعمارية 

ثانيا بالنسبة للاسكتشات ةالصور بالفعل لدي وجاهزة للارسال ولكن حجمها كبير جدا وحاولت ارسلها اكثر من مرة ولكن لا جدوي 

ثالثا بالنسبة لطلبك في ارسال معلومات اكثر فانا احاول وضع ما استطيع حاليا وفتح مجال للجميع لوضع ما لديهم لافادة الاخرون.
ولكن بما انني أيضا غير فارغة بسبب انشغالي في مشروع تخرجي لا استطيع وضع معلومات اكثر ولكني اود منكم ايها الزملاء وضع ما تستطيعون به من معلومات 

رابعا لماذا لا تشارك بموضع قمت ببحث فيه حتي ولو كانت معلوماتك قليلة فمجرد عنوان لبحث قد يفتح مجال للحوار والمناقشة ولو كان لديك اي معلومة لا تخفيها واظهرها حتي ولو لم يطلب ذلك .

خامسا : بالنسبة لمساعدتي فانا اكون في غاية الفرح والسعادة لو شارك الجميع ووضعوا كل ما لديهم من معلومات وهذا الامر لايحتاج لطلب وتقديم اذن فالموضوع مطروح لمشاركة الجميع .

واتمني الا تغضب واسف علي اي تعليق.

وشكرا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (14 أبريل 2006)

الاخ troy_119 

اولا شكرا لمرورك ومرور باقي الزملاء 

ثانيا انا وضعت الموضوع وطرح ما لدي حاليا من معلومات وكلما تزودت بمعلومة ساضيفها ان شاء الله ولكن اتمني منك ان تضيف ما لديك اكثر مما تعلق فيمكنك البحث باسم العالم واستخراج نماذج اعماله اذا علمت العالم واهم اعماله ستصل لباقي المعلومات واني اري من وجهة نظري اني قدمت شئ ولو حتي بسيط واتمني منكم ان تساعدونني في اكمال هذا العمل وطرحة في افضل صورة لافادة الجميع وكل من لديه معلومة يضعها دون طلب 


فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه 

وشكرا


----------



## troy_119 (14 أبريل 2006)

اختى جودى انا شاكر ليكى عرض مثل هذا الموضوع و ان شاء الله كلنا نشارك بعض فيه :81: :81: و دا بحث عن المعمارى فرانك لويد :81: :81: :81: انا بصراحه مش عارف هو جالى منين بس ما علينا هو حلو و ان شاء الله يعجبكم


----------



## mohamed aseer (14 أبريل 2006)

مشكوره اخت جودى على ردك بس انا مافهمتش حاجه انتى قولتيها
(واتمني الا تغضب واسف علي اي تعليق.)
انا فعلا مش لاقى شئ يخلينى اغضب او يستحق الاعتذار
بس عموما انا هاحاول ان شاء الله اشارك بمواضيع اقدر افيد بيها الناس
بالنسبه للاخ تروى
مشكور على ملفك اللى ارسلته و لكن ن 
الملف مرسل من الاخ يمنى فى نفس الموضوع
بس مشكور لمشاركتك طبعا


----------



## مهندس هرم (14 أبريل 2006)

فكرة وضع المشاهير من رأي فكرة رائعة مشكور جدا من بذل كل هذا المجهود في اتمام هذا العمل الرائع 
خصوصا اختيار المعماري العالمي الفذ فرانك لويد رايت لاني من اكثر المحبين لهذا المعماري ولأعماله الاكثر من رأئعة وعندما درست اعماله والسيرة الذاتية له انبهرت كثيرا لرائد المدرسة التعبيرية ورائد مدرسة الباو هاوس الالمانية

------ وكان لي رجاء خاص ( مشروع تخرجي هو تصميم حي دبلوماسي في مدينة 6 اكتوبر مصر ) ---- ثم تصمميم سفارة المانيا في هذا الحي 
ارجو من الساده المهندسين مساعدتي في اختيار او التعرف بمعني اصح علي الطرز المعمارية في المانيا وارسال اي رسائل او اي رد علي ايميلي الخاص


----------



## mda (17 أبريل 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (27 أبريل 2006)

*تابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*

*وهذه نبذة عن بعض العلماء ومن لديه اي معلومات اكثر عن احدهم يمكنه اضافتها ليفيد الاخرون *

 

*ألفر ألتو ALVAR ALTO :*


ولد في فنلندا عام 1898م - درس في جامعة هيلسنكي للتكنولوجيا وحصل على شهادة الدبلوم عام 1921م ويعتبر من أهم معماري العمارة الحديثة ويعتبر أحد رواد العمارة العالمية International Architecture ولقد عمل ألتو كأستاذ للعمارة في معهد ما ساشوستس للتكنولوجيا بين عامي 1946 - 1948 ولقد حصل التو على العديد من شهادات الدكتوراه الفخرية من المعهد الأمريكي للعمارة والأكاديمية الأمريكية للفنون والآداب ولقد ألف ألتو العديد من الكتب ومن أهم أعماله قاعة البلدة للفنون - فنلندا - 1949 - 1952 ، المبنى التجاري - هيلسنكي 1952 - 1955 ، معهد التكنولوجيا – بماساتشوسيتس - 1947 - 1948 ولقد توفي ألتو عام 1976م


_*إدوارد لارابي بيرنزEdward Larabe :*_​


ولد في شيكاغو عام 1915 وتتلمذ على يد ( مارسيل بروبير ) في جامعة هارفارد ولقد حصل على شهادته العلمية عام 1942 ومن أشهر أعماله متحف الفن الحديث بنيويورك ، المعهد الأمريكي للعمارة 1966 ، شركة IBM نيويورك - 1971 - 1975 ، معهد روشستر للتكنولوجيا - نيويورك 1964 - 1970 


_*بيتر ايزمان Eisanman – Peter :​*_
*ولد إيزنمان عام 1932 - نيو جيرسي - حصل على شهادته الجامعية من جامعة كورنل 1955 وحصل على الماجستير من جامعة كولومبيا 1960 وحصل على الدكتوراه من جامعة كامبريدج - إنجلترا عام 1962 والدكتوراه التخصصية في نظريات التصميم من نفس الكلية عام 1963 ولقد حصل على الرئاسة الفخرية لإتحاد المعماريين بنيويورك 0
يعد من اكبر كتاب المجلات المعمارية وله كتب كثيرة وخاصة في المنازل يصنف ايزنمان على أنه من إتباع مدرسة الـ Deconstruction ويصنف على كونه من مدرسة the Revivalism ومن أشهر أعماله كاتدرائية ليفربول - إنجلترا – 1960 ، سلسلة أعماله المسماة بالمنزل ( 1،2،3،4) منذ عام 1967 – 1978*


_*هيرمان هيرتز بيرجر 
Hertz Berger Herman :​*_

*ولد عام 1932 في أمستردام - هولندا ولقد درس بجامعة يلفت للتكنولوجيا وتخرج منها عام 1958 ولقد اظهر هيرتز بيرجر مجلة الطراز الألماني بمعاونة كل من الدو فان إيك وجا كوب باكيما وآخرين وذلك في الفترة من 1959 إلى 1963 وعمل كأستاذ زائر في العديد من الجامعات الأمريكية وتعين عام 1970 أستاذاً بجامعة يفلت ومن أشهر أعماله مركز الموسيقى في يوتر شيبت 1974 ومجمع بهير المكتبي 1972*


*جون مايكل هوبنز 
Hopkins – Michacl John :​*
*ولد عام 1935 في دورست - إنجلترا - درس في رابطة المعماريين في لندن حصل منها على دبلوما العمارة واغلب أعماله كانت في إنجلترا ومنها مبنى شركة I. B. M. في توتنجهام ومبنى دار المعلومات في هولندا 0 *

*هانز هولين Hallein Hans :*


*ولد في فينا عام 1934 ودرس في أكاديمية يليد للفنون في فيينا كما درس في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكيـــــة في معهد يلمن يمس للتكنولوجيا في عامي 1958 - 1959 وحصل على الأستاذية في العمارة من جامعة كاليفورنيا في عام 1960 وعمل في مكاتب معمارية مختلفة في النمسا وأمريكا والسويد وألمانيا بين 1960 إلى 1946 وفى النهاية أستقر في فيينا ولقد عين رئيساً BAU عام 1965 وأستاذا لأكاديمية الفنون في دوسلدورف - ألمانيا الغربية 1970 ومن أشهر أعمالهShop Retti Candle فيينا 1965 ، معرض ريتشارد فيجن - نيويورك 1970 ، مبنى Olivetti بأمستردام 1970 ، والتصميم الداخلي لقاعة برخت أولدزدورف النمسا 1972*

*حسن فتحيFathy Hassan :​*
*
ولد حسن فتحي في مصر عام 1899 وتلقى تعليمه في القاهرة من أشهر مبانيه الموجودة هي المجمع الملكي لمبنى الزراعة - مصر 1937 قرية القرية الجديدة - مصر 1945 - 1948 وإعادة بناء قرية ميت الناصرة - مصر 1954 ، مباني في الدريعة - المملكة العربية السعودية 1966 ، ومن أهم كتبه عمارة الفقراء 1973 ، المنزل العربي في الوضع التخطيطي في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل 1972 وكان حسن فتحي أستاذاً في الفنون الجميلة ومديراً لقسم العمارة بجامعة القاهرة*

*نورمان فوسترFoster Norman :​*
*
ولد فوستر في مدينة مانشستر في إنجلترا 1935 ودرس في جامعة مانشستر قسم العمارة 1956 - 1961 وفى جامعة بيل حيث اخذ الأستاذية 1962 ، كان شريكاً لوندي فوستر وريتشارد روجرز 1963 - 1967 في لندن ، بعد 1967 كان ضمن مجموعة فوستر وشركاءه في لندن أيضا ، أهم مبانيه بيت نورمان ووندي فوستر - لندن 1979 ، وحجرة العرض في ريجينت ستريت - لندن 1074 ، مكتب مدير شركة I.B.M. - هاستر 1971 ، حصل فوستر على عديد من الجوائز على أعماله التي نشرت عالمياً سواء كان في الكتب أو المجلات الدورية 0*

*​فرانك جيريGehry Frank :*

*ولد جيري في تورنتو - كندا 1929 وتلقى دراسته في جامعة كاليفورنيا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 1945 - 1951 وفى جامعة هارفارد للتأهيل 1956- 1957 ، ومن أهم أعماله منزله - سانتامونيكا - كاليفورنيا 1978 - 1979 ، مباني جيمني G.E.L. هوليود - 1976 ، مركز توزيع منتصف الأطلنطي سكنى أدارى - ميريلاند 1978 ، كان جيري عضواً في جامعة لوس أنجلوس 12 للمعماريين 0*

*مايكل جريفز Gravws Michal :​*
*
ولد جريفز في أنديانا بوليس - ولاية أنديانا 1934 ودرس في جامعة كنكناتى 1958 وجامعة 
هارفارد 1959 ، أسس مجموعة جريفز في برينكتون - نيوجيرسي 1964 - أهم مبانيه بيت هانزلمن 1967 - بيت شنايدر مان 1972 - بيت بينا سيراف 1969 - بيت أليكساندر 1971 ، مباني أخرى مثل متحف العلوم - نيوجيرسي 1967 ، مركز أبراهام - برنكتون 1977 ، وكان جريفز أستاذاً في جامعة برنكتون 1962*

*أراتا إيسوزاكي Isozaki Arata :​*
*ولد إسوزاكي في مدينة أويتا - اليابان 1931 ، تخرج من جامعة طوكيو 1954 وأشتغل مع كنزوتانج حتى عام 1963 حيث استقل بعمله ، أهم مبانيه بيت نكاياما - أويتا 1964 ، بيت يانو وأوكي - " طوكيو 1964 - 1979 ، عدة مكتبات في اويتا 1962 - 1966 ، وبعض المتاحف أهمها متحف مدينة كيتوكيوشو 1972 - 1974 ، درس إيسوزاكي في عدة جامعات عبر العالم وكان أستاذاً زائراً في الجامعات الأمريكية *

*فيليب جونسون Gohnson Philip :​**
ولد في مدينة كليفلاند بولاية أوهايو 1906 وتلقى دراسته في جامعة هارفارد ، 1923 - 1930 ، كان مديراً بقسم العمارة في متحف الفن الجديد في نيويورك من 1930 - 1936 ، كان شريكاً لجون برجي في شركة واحدة منذ 1967 ، أهم مبانيه بيت الزجاج 1949 ، بيت هردجسون 1951 ، كنيسة جاردن جروف - كاليفورنيا - 1976 - 1980 ، مجمع لنكولن نيويورك - 1964 متحف كارتر - تكساس - 1961 ، حصل جونسون على العديد من الجوائز لأعماله وكثير من أعماله وكتاباته نشرت في مجلات عالمية0*

*لويس خام Kahn Louis :​*
*ولد في جزيرة سارا ما - استونيا ( روسيا الحالية ) 1901 وهاجر إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 1905 ، ودرس في جامعة بنسلفانيا وتخرج عام 1924 وبعد عمله كمساعد في عدة مكاتب معمارية أسس عمله الخاص في فلاديلفيا عام 1937 حتى وفاته في عام 1974م ، أهم مبانيه بيت موتون وايز - بنسلفانيا 1948 - 1949 ، بيت أسترك بنسلفانيا 1959 - 1961 مسرح الفنون الاستعراضية ومسرح الفنون الجميلة بولاية إنديانا ، متحف كمبل للفنون - تكساس 1966 - 1972 ، كان خان معماري استشاري لدى مجمع مدينة فلاديلفيا للتخطيط 1946 - 1952 ، وكان مديراً للتصميم المعماري 1947 - 1952 ، أستاذا فئ جامعة بيل 1948 - 1957 وأستاذاً بجامعة بنسلفانيا 1957 – 1974 م ، وكان عضواً في جماعة Team Ten*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (27 أبريل 2006)

وهذه الروابط عن المعماري العظيم _*" حسن فتحي "*_

http://www.m3mary.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15268
http://www.m3mary.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18000
http://www.m3mary.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18937
http://www.m3mary.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16524


يارب تفيدكوا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (27 أبريل 2006)

*تــــابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــع*

*المعماري ســـــــــنــــــــــــان** 

تمثـل اعمال المعمار العثماني الشهير سنان (1491-1588) مرحلة مهمة، وصفحة ناصعة في المشهد العام لمنجز العمارة الاسلامية. وهذه المكانة المرموقة التى اكتسبها: قوجه معمار" سنان"- مردها جدّة وأصالة وغزارة النتاج التصميمي الذي اضطلع به طيلة عمره الذي امتد قرابة القرن من الزمان. فعلى امتداد سبعة عقود ونيف استطاع هذا المعمار العبقري أن يشيد إعداد كثيرة من المباني ذات الوظائف والمضامين المختلفة؛ وان يبسط نشاطه التصميمي على رقعة جغرافية شاسعة امتدت من تخوم بلاد السّلاف في البلقان وحتى مدينة مكة المكرمة في شبه الجزيرة العربية. وعّد كثير من نتاجه التصميمي بمنزلة محطات ذات شأن مهم في مسيرة تطوّر الفكر البنائي ليس للعمارة الإسلامية حسب، وإنما لعموم مسار العمارة العالميـة! وقد احصى الشاعر الرسام "ساعي مصطفى جلبي" – وهو احد معاصري سنـان وكاتب سيرته (توفي سنة 1004هـ 1595 م)، احصى المنشآءات التى صممها المعمار بـ (364) مبنى في مختلف أرجاء الإمبراطورية العثمانية. وتشير بعض المصادر التى تناولت اعمال وسيرة هذا المعـمار العظيم بان بعض المباني التى اقترنت باسمه، لم تنفذ تحت اشرافه الشخصي المباشر، وانما كان يساعده في اتمامها كثير من مساعديه وتلامذته منهم احمد اغا، وكمال الدين، وداود اغا، ويتيم بابا علي، ويوسف، وسنان الصغير، وكثير ما خلط الناس بينهما، ودفعاً لذلك سمي سنان الاكبر بسنان "المُسـن"؛ وتذكر مراجع اخرى بان تلميذه المحبوب يوسف ربما كان المهندس ذاته الذي شيدّ قصور لاهور، ودلهي، واكرا للامبراطور "اكـبر" في الهند. ومعلوم ان سناناً ولد في قرية اغرناس Agyrnas - من اعمال ولاية قيصريه بوسط الانضول عام 1491 م - <والتى بدُل اسمها لاحقاً الى معمار سنان قوي - Mimar Sinan K&ouml;y اي قرية معمار سنـان، تشريفاً واحتراماً لشخصيتـه الممّيزة >. ويذكر "مصطفى جلـبي" في مذكراته بان الفتى أُخذ عنّـوة ً وفق نظام "الدّ وَشِيـرْمَه" Devsirme، ليكون انكشارياً عام 1512، وبعد انتهاء مدة تعليمه العسكري "حارب كانكشاري في حملة بلغـراد (1521م)؛ وساهم في حروب سليم الاول على بلاد فارس والشلم والعراق ومصر، وزار البلقان والمجر وجنوب النمسا. وفي عام 1538، واثناء حملة مولدافيـا، حظى بتقدير السلـطان بعد ان انجز جسراً فوق نهر بـروت في ظرف 13 يـوماً؛ ثم بنى جسراً آخراً على الدانوب ليزيد من اعجاب السـلطان بـه، مانحاً اياه لقب كبير مهندسي الدولة العثمانيـة. اهتم سنان اهتماماً كبيراً في ايجاد حـلّ عقلاني لمشكلة نوعية الحّيـز الفضائي داخل المنشاءات التى صممها. وتعد دراساته ومحاولاته، ومن ثم تحقـيقه لمبانٍ تتسم فضاءاتـها الداخلية على قدر كبير من الفراغات التى يمكن ان تمنحها طبيعة التراكيب الانشائيـة التى تعـاطى معها، يـُعـد ذلك منجزاً معمارياً حقيقياً واصيلاً. وقد استفاد في مشروعه هذا من تراكم واستمرارية التقاليد المعمـارية العثمانية التى ظهرت وتكونت سابقاً في "ازنـيق" و"بورسـه" ومن ثم في "ادرنـة"؛ كما استفاد ايضاً من النجاحات المهمة التى احرزتهـا نتاجات العمارة البيزنّـطية على الارض التركية وفي الاخص مبنى كنيسـة "ايـا – صوفيا" "القديسـة صوفـيـا"(532- 537 م) Hagia- Sophia في القسطنـطينيـة – دّرة العمارة البيـزنّطية ورمزهـا البـنائـي؛ مازجـاً كل ذلك في فعل ثـاقـفي نـادر، اغنـاه دائمـاً في فحص مستمر ودؤوب لجميع المنشاءات العمرانية التىصادفها في بلدان عديدة، ملتقطـاً الملاحظات والافكار المختلفة في سبيل تعزيز مداركه البنائـية وتوسيع ثقافتـه المعماريـة. ثمة انجاز تصيمي كبير حققه "معـمار سنان" في تعاطيه مع اشكالية الاحياز المسقفة بالقباب؛ اذ استطاع المعمار القدير ان يرتقي الى منظومة انشائية عالية الدقّـة بامكانها ان تشغّـل جميع العناصر التركيبية للمنشأ لاحراز اوسع قدر من الاحياز المتاحة اولاً؛ وثانياً لاظهار منتهى الانسجام والوضوح والفصاحة بين هيئة الشكل الخارجي ونوعية الفضاء الداخلي؛ وعمل سنان كثيراً على تطوير تـينيـك الناحيتين، وايصالهما حـدّ البلاغـة التصميمية. ومن ضمن مبانيه الكثيرة التى يعّتـز بـها المعـار شخصيا، في هذا المجال، مجال الاشتـغال على الفضاءات المقببّـة _ ثلاثة مساجد رائعـة التصميم هـي: مسجـد شهـزاده (1544-1548) في اسطنبول، ومسجد السليمانية (1550-1557) في اسطنبول ايضاً، والمسجد الثالث هـو مسـجد السـليمية (1569- 1574) في ادرنـه. ويصف سنان عمارة مسجد شهـزاده – بانه وليد تجربته الاساسية في الولوج بطريق تصميمي خاص به في تعاملـه مع الفضاءات المقبّبـة؛ واذ يعتبر عمارة مسجد السليمية في ادرنه بمثاية رائعته التصميمية، فانه يشير الى عمارة مجمع السليمانية كونها مرحلة تتسم بنضوجه المهني في تعاطيه مع عمارة القباب والفضاءات المقبّبـة.*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (27 أبريل 2006)

اتمني ان اكون قد قدمت شئ مفيد


----------



## alaabreaka (29 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على المقالات الجيدة


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (15 يونيو 2006)

*المعماري راسم بدران*​

*يسعى المعماري راسم بدران إلى دمج البناء الجديد في الطوبوغرافيا أو في بنية المدينة ليتكامل معها. تقيم صالات عرض معهد العلاقات الخارجية في برلين وشتوتغارت معرضاً للعمارة، تقدم فيه أعمالاً للفنان والخطاط والمعماري المقدسي راسم بدران. تقرير يوسف حجازي 

"الأسماء بشائر". ينطبق هذا القول تماماً على راسم بدران، فقد نشأ راسم وترعرع مع ريشة الخط وفرشاة الرسم والألوان. والده الخطاط والرسام الفلسطيني المعروف جمال بدران (1909 – 1999)، رمَّمَ خطوط قبة الصخرة في المسجد الأقصى في القدس وكذلك لوحاتها الجدارية في عامي 1929 و1969. 

عمل الأبن راسم في مُحْتَرَفات بدران الأب، بدايةً في القدس ولاحقاً في رام الله. وحاز على جائزته الأولى في فنون الرسم والتصوير في مسابقة عالمية بين 5000 طفل في الهند وهو في الثانية عشر من عمره. 

دفعه ولعه بالطائرة لأن يجتهد ليصبح مهندساً للطيران في ريعان شبابه. بيد أن الحظ لم يحالفه بدراسة الهندسة في مصر. فقرر الرسّام الموهوب دراسة العمارة في المانيا لاحقاً، حيث تخرّج في مطلع السبعينات من المعهد العالي للدراسات التقنية في دارمشتادت. 

حقق بعض مشاريعه وتصميماته العمرانية الأولى في المانيا (مثل وحدات سكنية "ايليمنتا 1972" في مدينة بون) بدايةً، قبل أن يعود في العام ذاته إلى رام الله، لينتقل بعد عام من ذلك للإقامة في عمّان، حيث أسس مكتبه للهندسة المعمارية "دار العمران". ويُعَد راسم بدران اليوم بلا أدنى شك من أهم المعماريين في العالم العربي. 

الإنسان في محور الاهتمام 

حضّر بدران المعرض لصالات عرض معهد العلاقات الخارجية في برلين وشتوتغارت بنفسه، وصمم جدران العرض اللازمة للمعرض كذلك – يمكن معاينة هذه التصاميم على شكل مجسمات في المعرض. 

وتمثل المشاريع المعروضة مختارات من أعمال بدران، بينما يشكل المعرض بمجمله نوعاً من الإستعادة لإنجازات الفنان المتعدد المواهب، والتي بدأت بالرسم، حيث كان الإنسان موضوع أعماله في البدء ليهتم بالطبيعة لاحقاً ولينتقل من ثم إلى الآلة. 

يمكن لزائر المعرض أن يشاهد أيادي ووجوه إنسانية من مرحلة البداية، وأشجار وطبيعة وكذلك مركبات فضائية خيالية. يليها عرض لتصاميم عمرانية منجزة وعدد من مشاريع التخطيط المدني. معظم هذه التصاميم عبارة عن مسودات يدوية ورسومات بالألوان المائية رائعة، وكذلك مجسمات وصور. 

عمران ضمن السياق 

في مؤتمر الاتحاد الدولي للمعماريين عام 2002 في برلين سأل أحد الزملاء، الذين اشتركوا في مسابقة بناء المتحف المصري الجديد، راسم بدران في إحدى الإستراحات عن رأيه بالتصميم الذي سيقدمه. ألقى المعماري بدران نظره على التصاميم وقال للسائل: 

التاريخ والتضاريس والرمل هي السمات الدامغة للموقع، حاول أن تزرع وتولف بنائك بالطوبوغرافيا الموجودة. 

هذه النصيحة أو الملاحظة تُظهر مفهوم بدران الجوهري للتخطيط والبناء. الموالفة تعني لهذا المعماري المرهف الإحساس دمج البناء الجديد في الطوبوغرافيا أو في بنية المدينة ليتكامل معها، وليتكامل على ذات النحو مع البنية التاريخية والإجتماعية للمكان. 

وربما استطاع المرء اختصار فكر المعماري بدران في عبارة "عمران ضمن السياق". إذ يتعامل مع المبنى كحلقة في النسيج العمراني المتضافر في حارةٍ أو حيٍ من أحياء المدينة، وكذلك الحال مع الحي في المدينة. 

حركة الشمس والريح 

تقوم تصاميم بدران على مثلث أضلاعه هي: الماضي – الحاضر – المستقبل. فهو يدرس تاريخ الموقع و يرنو إلى تطوره المستقبلي لكي يصل إلى الحاضر. يعبر من تراكمات الماضي متجهاً إلى المستقبل ليصل بأعماله إلى الآن وهنا. 

يدع الجوانب الإجتماعية والثقافية والبيئية تنساب في أعماله. وينطبق هذا على مباني الأسرة الواحدة (مبنى حنظل، عمان) تماماً كما على الأحياء الكاملة (حي فوهايس، الأردن). ويبدو أن شاعرية المكان الأول، التي يتسم بها مسقط رأسه حاضرة في كل أعماله. 

البناء التجميعي للمكعبات، وتدريجها وتداخلها هي أشكال تتردّد دائماً، لتضفي على المباني الكبيرة مثلاً نوعاً من التواضع، وتدخلها في محيطها لتتكامل معه (الجامع الكبير، بغداد). 

الإتصال البصري بين الفراغات أو المباني تسهله الفتحات والممرات ومحاور للنظر. الأسطح والأدراج وإنسياب الشوارع تخلق مساحات عامة وشبه عامة للإلتقاء، لتدعو بذلك للمؤانسة في المكان. حساسيته للطبيعة ودورها تجد إنعكاسها في تصاميمه بوضوح، حيث تستفيد التصاميم من حركة الشمس والريح لتؤمِّن محيطاً صحياً للسكن والساكن (مباني سكنية وادي بو جميل، بيروت). 

بداهة بدران في جمعه وموازنته بين التقاليد والحداثة تجعل أعماله فريدة، وتجعل منه فناناً أصيلاً ومعمارياً عربياً معاصراً وبارعاً، يضفي حيويةً على الأماكن التي يصممها ويعيد كتابة حكاياتها من جديد. 

راسم بدران، ولد في القدس في عام 1945، ودرس العمارة في الستينات في دارمشتادت، يعيش ويعمل حالياً في عمان. أعماله المعمارية منتشرة في الكثير من البلدان العربية، ومنها في الأردن والعربية السعودية وقطر وسورية ولبنان. حصل على الكثير من الجوائز منها جائزة الآغا خان للعمارة الإسلامية. 


شهدت فترة السبعينيات من القرن الماضي ظهور العديد من رواد المعماريين من العالم العربي الذين تركوا بصماتهم الواضحة على خريطة العمارة العربية المعاصرة مما تخطى الحدود الإقليمية لمواقعهم الجغرافية، هذه الإسهامات الفاعلة راوحت بين الفكر النظري الذي شمل الندوات والمحاضرات وإسهامات التحكيم المحلي والإقليمي والعالمي، إضافة إلى العطاء الوافر من المشاريع المختلفة التي شملت المباني السكنية ومشاريع الإسكان والتي تعد دوما الأكثر إثارة للجدل في مدى نجاعتها ومواءمتها للبيئة الاجتماعية، إلى المشاريع ذات الطابع التعليمي كالمدارس والجامعات والمتاحف ومعاهد التعليم المختلفة، إلى المباني الدينية والحكومية والعامة كالمكاتب وغيرها، هذا على مستوى العمارة أما على مستوى التخطيط الحضري فقد تعدت إسهاماتهم حدود الإقليم لتشمل مراكز المدن المختلفة والأكثر اكتظاظا كالقاهرة والرياض وعمان والدوحة وبيروت وبغداد ومكة وصنعاء والكويت وغيرها من مدن العالم العربي المختلفة. 


*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (15 يونيو 2006)

*تابع*

*وقد تمثلت هذه الحركة المعمارية الرائدة بمجموعة من المعماريين العرب الذين تلقوا علومهم من أقطار مختلفة حيث تمركزوا بعد عودتهم إلى العالم العربي أو إبان بداية انطلاق نشاطاتهم، وينقسم هؤلاء المعماريين إلى فئتين من حيث منهجهم (التجديدي): الفئة الأولى ويمكن أن يطلق عليها (فئة المجددين من الداخل)، ونقصد بها مجموعة من المعماريين الذين تشكلت إحداثيات ثقافتهم وعلومهم ضمن إطار الثقافة العربية كإطار وكمحتوى. وبكلمات أخرى هم معماريون تلقوا علومهم المعمارية ضمن معاهد العالم العربي، ونشأوا ضمن إطار العالم العربي لدى تشكل فكرهم المعماري النهضوي، ولعل ابرز هؤلاء المعماريين هو حسن فتحي الذي نشأ وتتلمذ معماريا بالقاهرة حيث تمركز للسنوات الخمسين التالية من حياته المهنية. 
أما الفئة الثانية : ويمكن أن نطلق عليها (فئة التجديد من الخارج) وتتمثل بمجموعة من المعماريين الذين تشكلت إحداثيات فكرهم النهضوي العام ضمن إطار الحضارة العربية الإسلامية، غير أن خصوصية الفكر المعماري لديهم صيغت ضمن إطار النظريات الغربية في فترة معينة من حياتهم الأكاديمية. 

وهذه الفئة تشكل غالبية رواد العمارة العربية المعاصرة على اثر الانفتاح الثقافي على الغرب من خلال الإرساليات والبعثات الدراسية الحكومية والخاصة، وابرز رواد الفئة الثانية محمد صالح مكية من العراق، والذي تخرج من جامعة كامبردج بانجلترا، وزاول نشاطه المهني في أقطار عربية مختلفة من دول الخليج والعراق، وتمركز بلندن إضافة إلى العديد من المكاتب الإقليمية الأخرى بدول الخليج العربي، وكذلك عبد الواحد الوكيل الذي تتلمذ على حسن فتحي بيد انه زاول نشاطه المهني بدول الخليج العربي انطلاقا من مكاتبه الإقليمية بلندن والولايات المتحدة، وهناك أيضا رفعت جادرجي الذي يتخذ من بريطانيا مقرا له لممارسة نشاطه الفكري المعماري، أما الدكتور عبد الحليم إبراهيم خريج جامعة بيركلي بكاليفورنيا فيتخذ من مكتبيه بالقاهرة مقرين رئيسين لممارسة فكره المعماري التطبيقي في دول الخليج العربي ودول بلاد الشام، وكذلك ينتمي المعماري راسم بدران لذات الفئة الثانية حيث تخرج من جامعة دارمشتادت بألمانيا الغربية. 
وعلى الرغم مما قد يبدو للوهلة الأولى من تباين بين الفئتين من حيث تشكل الإطار الفكري المعماري على وجه الخصوص، إذ تتباين البيئة الثقافية الفكرية التي صاغت معالم التفكير لدى الفئتين كأداة وكمحتوى، إضافة إلى تباين المنهج إذ بينما تسعى (فئة التجديد من الداخل) إلى تفعيل التراث وإحياء إيجابياته لإصلاح المجتمع، تسعى (فئة التجديد من الخارج) لتطبيق (نظريات) على التراث ضمن إطار البحث عن الهوية والتوفيق بين الاصالة والمعاصرة. 

إلا أن الفئتين تلتقيان في النهاية في منتصف الطريق رغم اختلاف المنهج. ويعد بدران أكثر رواد الفئة الثانية غزارة من حيث إنتاجه الفكري المعماري. 

وهذا المقال يسلط الضوء على ابرز ملامح مدرسة راسم بدران الفكرية منهجا وتطبيقا. 
يعتبر المعماري راسم بدران المولود بالقدس عام 1945 احد أعلام العمارة العربية المعاصرة واحد ابرز رواد الفكر المعماري العربي المعاصر عربيا وعالميا بما أسسه من خلال مدرسته الفكرية، حيث دأب ومنذ عودته إلى عمان بالأردن منذ أواخر السبعينيات على تبني التراث كإطار لطرح مسألة الهوية والتجديد، وعكست طروحاته الفكرية من خلال مشاريعه المختلفة سعيا حثيثا لطرق إشكالية الأصالة والمعاصرة ضمن إطار العمارة العربية الإسلامية. 

ويمكن تقسيم فترة مزاولة نشاط بدران الفكري التطبيقي إلى المراحل التالية تبعا لظروف ومتغيرات كل منها: 

المرحلة الأولى: 
وتبدأ منذ عودته من ألمانيا إلى الأردن منذ منتصف السبعينيات وحتى أواخرها. وفي هذه الفترة تجلت قدرات راسم بدران المعمارية محليا بالأردن من خلال العديد من المباني السكنية التي عكست (طفرة فكرية معمارية) متميزة في طرح مفهوم المسكن بما يجمع بين خصوصية الحياة الاجتماعية التي سادت في البيئة التقليدية والق وأناقة عمارة البيت المعاصر، ومن ابرز البيوت التي صممها بتلك الفترة بيوت (خوري، وماضي، وحنظل، وحتاحت). 

المرحلة الثانية: 
وقد تجلت خلال فترة الثمانينيات، وعكست هذه الفترة قدرة المهندس بدران على التعامل مع مختلف المشاريع ذات الوظائف المتعددة والمساحات الكبيرة، وقد كانت هذه الفترة هي بداية صعود نجم المعمار راسم بدران عربيا وعالميا من خلال فوزه بالجوائز الأولى في العديد من المسابقات العربية محدودة النطاق مثل مسابقة (آل البيت بعمان بالأردن)، وجامع الدولة الكبير ببغداد، وحيث اظهر بدران قوة الفكرة المعمارية وبراعة الإظهار من خلال موهبته الفنية الفريدة، وفي منتصف الثمانينيات توسعت الدائرة لتشمل أقطارا أخرى. 

وكان فوزه بمشروع تطوير منطقة قصر الحكم، حيث فاز بالجائزة الأولى وحصل على عطاء تنفيذ القصر والجامع والذي فاز من خلاله في منتصف التسعينيات بجائزة الآغاخان للعمارة الإسلامية. أيضا فترة الثمانينيات احتوت على الانفتاح على معاهد العلم الرائدة سواء من خلال الأبحاث والدراسات التي أجريت على فكره النظري وأعماله كأطروحات الماجستير بجامعة (ام، آي، تي). او من خلال المشاركة شخصيا بناء على دعوات رسمية في المؤتمرات والندوات التي نظمتها دورة الآغاخان في جامعة (هارفارد) كمحاضر أو كعضو لجنة تحكيم دولية. 

وتعد هذه المرحلة الثانية منعطفا مهما في حياة راسم بدران المهنية، إذ شهدت تبلور فكره النظري المعماري وإعادة الانفتاح الفكري مع منابر العلم المعماري العالمي، مما أثرى الحوار والخطاب المعماري وكان حافزا للكثير من طلاب العلم المعماري محليا وعربيا وعالميا لإعادة التفكير في مفاهيم طرحها راسم بدران في مشاريعه المختلفة، كمفاهيم (العمارة المحلية) وما عكسته مشاريعه من قدرة فريدة متجددة على إثراء البدائل دون تكرار. 

كذلك فقد طرح راسم بدران بقوة مسألة إعادة قراءة مفردات العمارة التراثية بأسلوب معاصر، وكان طرحه لها منهجيا لا كغاية أو مبتغى نهائيا مما يفتح الباب أمام الاجتهاد والتفكير المتجدد وهو ما تتميز به مدرسته المعمارية. 

المرحلة الثالثة: 
وتبدأ مع التسعينيات وتمثل نقلة نوعية في الحوار وقدرة بدران على التوفيق بين الطروحات الفكرية ضمن إطار الفريق المعماري المحلي أو العربي أو العالمي، إذ شهدت سلسلة من التعاون المعماري العربي والعالمي المشترك من خلال مشاريع التآلف التي قام بها مع رواد العمارة العربية أمثال الدكتور عبد الحليم إبراهيم في تطوير مشاريع حضرية منها مشروع تطوير منطقة الجمالية بالقاهرة، أو واحة العلوم والفضاء بالرياض، أو تطوير وسط مدينة عمان، وأضرحة الصحابة بالكرك وضريح الإمام البخاري بسمرقند وتخطيط الجامعة الإسلامية بكوالالمبور ، وكذلك العمل المشترك مع الدكتور محمد صالح مكية والدكتور عبد الحليم إبراهيم وآخرين على تخطيط مشروع جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة. 

ولعل فترة التسعينيات قد عكست قدرات التعامل الفكري مع الطروحات المختلفة وصياغتها ضمن عمل معماري واحد متجانس، إضافة لما يعنيه من تميز وقدرة على الانفتاح الذهني المتجدد للمفاهيم والأفكار المستجدة. 

وابرز ما يميز المرحلة الأخيرة النقلة النوعية في إدخال التفاصيل المعمارية الوظيفية المنبثقة من إدخال عناصر معمارية ومواد إنشائية طالما نسبت للعمارة الحديثة، ومشروعه الأخير بأسواق قصر الحكم بالرياض وكذلك متحف قطر وغيرها تؤكد هذه الفكرة. 

وهكذا فان هذه المشاريع المتأخرة إنما هي إيذان ببزوغ مرحلة جديدة في حياة راسم بدران المهنية، فماذا تكون ملامح هذه الفترة التي أعلن لها مشاريعه المتأخرة، وماذا يكون انعكاسها على فكره التطبيقي ضمن إطار إشكالية الأصالة والمعاصرة التي ما فتئ يسعى حثيثا لطرحها منذ السبعينيات.*


----------



## معماري ناقد (10 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

الاخوة الكرام بارك الله في جهودكم واشكركم لهذه الطروحات واسال الله ان ثيبكم الله عليها .

بالفعل من المهم جدا توثيق سير العاملي في مجال العمارة وبخاصة المسلمين منهم وهو ما يخصنا بالاساس كوننا مسلمون .

واحب ان اضيف هذه الاضافة

معماري سنان باشا

يعد المعماري سنان باشا (1489م-1580م) أبرز وأشهر البناءين المسلمين في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي، سواء في الدولة العثمانية أو على مستوى العالم الإسلامي؛ فقد تميّزت أعماله البنائية والمعمارية بالكثرة والقوة والمتانة والضخامة المصحوبة أيضا بمظاهر من الجمال والرّوعة، ومن ثم فقد أطلق عليه الأتراك لقب "أبو العمارة التركية". وسنحاول أن نستعرض تاريخ هذا المعماري العظيم وعصره والمؤثرات والعوامل التي وفّرت له إنجاز وتحقيق مثل تلك الأعمال المعمارية الشامخة.
ولد سنان باشا في عام 1489م في إحدى قرى الأناضول التركي من عائلة مسيحية، ولأن طموحه كان عاليا جدا فقد التحق بالجيش العثماني، ليحصل على فرصة للتعليم والحصول على وظيفة كبيرة في الدولة، شارك في الغزوات الحربية التي قام بها السلطان بايزيد الثاني، وتدرّج في عدة وظائف عسكرية خلال حكم السلطان سليم الأول (1512-1520م).

لتحميل المقال
http://me3mar.naqed.info/html/resear.files/SINAN-BASHA.doc


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (10 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لأختي جودي وللاخ معماري ناقد و للجميع على هذه المعلومات القيمة ... 
وان كنت في صدد البحث عن معماريي العصور الاسلامية، مصممي روائع الحضارة الاسلامية على مر التاريخ ، و عرفت مؤخرا أن هناك باحثة عربية تعد رسالة دكتوراة عن هؤلاء المعماريين، و الباقية أعمالهم إلى عصرنا هذا، و عند حصولي على معلومات عنها سأوافيكم بها ان شاء الله 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (10 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك، أختنا جودي الحسيني، فأنت فعلا عضو مميز بمشاركاته.

كما نشكر لمعماري ناقد، إضافته الجميلة عن المعماري المسلم سنان باشا، الذي نعتز بوجود أحد أعماله في ليبيا وهو مسجد مراد آغا بمنطقة تاجوراء

كذلك أشكر معمارية مسلمة، القلم النابض بالعطاء المتميز دائما بالأصالة والجدة في هذا الملتقى.

ملاحظة خاصة بالمعمارية جودي الحسيني/ لم ننس موضوع المضمون الإسلامي في المباني السكنية، فقد تحججت بانشغالك بمشروع التخرج، وقد مضى الأسبوعان ولم نعرف نتيجة المشروع مثلما لم نعرف مصير الموضوع.


----------



## معماري ناقد (11 يوليو 2006)

نحن في الانتظار اختنا معمارية مسلمة , واسال الله لك التوفيق وزاد في همتك .

اخي جمال وفيك الله بارك , واظن انه ما دام الاخت في مشروع التخرج فاظن ان نعذرها افضل , واظن انها ان لم تكن مشغولة بالمشروع فانها ربما تكون مشغولة بما بعد المشروع من تهاني وحفلات , اسال الله ان يديم الافراح والسعادة على بيوتكم جميعا .

المعمارية جودي , بالفعل تقديمك كان رائع جدا ولربما لم اشر اليه سابقا لاني لم اكمل قراءة مشاركتك , لكن ما شاء الله ’ نسال الله لك التوفيق والثبات .


----------



## cad for all (11 يوليو 2006)

انا اشجع جدا فكره التحدث عن المعماريين المشهورين لأن كتير مننا فعلا ما يعرفش عنهم واحب انا اوجه تحيتي لصاحب الفكره 
اما بالنسبه لفرانك لويد رايت فان من اشد المعجبين بفكره ولكني اميل في اتجاهاتي الفكريه الي المهندس فرانك جيري وزهي حديد وقريبا بأذن الله سوف امدكم بمعلومات عنهم مرفقه بالصور


----------



## م.نهيل (26 سبتمبر 2006)

اقتراح جميل جدا وارجو التواصل وذكر غيرهم من المشاهير.

م.ملك


----------



## ghayssa (7 يونيو 2009)

شكر على هذه المقالة م جزاك الله خيرا 
و نفع بنا و بيكم الى منفعة الامة العربية


----------



## nana88 (26 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه
الفكره ممتازة وعلى بركه الله
اخوكم المهندس محمد ابوابراهيم


----------



## hotarawshana (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي كتير ع المعلومات


----------

